# Waiting for uevents to be processed    [ !! ] [~ risolto]

## ckx3009

da qualche giorno, avviando il pc, il boot mi si ferma per un minuto sulla scritta

```
Waiting for uevents to be processed
```

e, passato questo tempo, mi riporta [ !! ].

questo succede circa il 90% delle volte che avvio, le restanti volte tutto va bene.

quando riporta [ !! ], il processo "udevd" usa al 100% una delle 2 cpu; se anche killo e riavvio quel processo, in breve torna a usare il 100% di una cpu.

come posso vedere qual'e' la causa del problema?Last edited by ckx3009 on Sun Jun 29, 2008 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

che versione di udev usi?

puoi per favore postare l'output di 

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## ckx3009

grazie mille per la risposta, cominciavo a disperare che qualcuno potesse aiutarmi.

la versione di udev installata e' la 119, dovrebbe essere l'ultima stabile in portage.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Jun 2008 15:02:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fweb -pipe -frename-registers -msse3 -D_GNU_SOURCE"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fweb -pipe -frename-registers -msse3 -D_GNU_SOURCE"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -s"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="#Archive #Crypto #Dependencies #Fonts #Graphic #Multimedia #Netutil #System #ToDefine #Util #Web / X a52 aac acl alsa apache2 arts berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dbus dga dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap ipod ipw4965 irda isdnlog jack java jpeg kde lcms lirc lzo mad midi mikmod mjpeg mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openct opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pcsc-lite pdf pear perl php pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba sdl session smp soap speex spell spl sqlite ssl svg symlink tcpd tga tiff truetype type1 unicode usb utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs winbind wmf x86 xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

ho provato anche una ricompilazione del world in un modo non del tutto tradizionale ( ./emwrap.sh -W ) e mi ha fallito alcuni pacchetti, ma dovrebbe dipendere dalla nuova versione di GCC.

cmq anche il ricompilare il world non e' servito a molto...

edit: diciamo risolto anche se ha fatto tutto lui...

----------

